# Half ton vs 3/4 ton trucks



## Drewster2012

after looking at some f250s i went and then looked at some gmc/chevy 1500 and ram 1500. now the plowing i plan to do with this is mininal as its going to be a personal truck/work truck i think a 1500 towing and plowing would be fine but i want some options on people who plow and tow with these tyoes if trucks, if you have pics of a plow on a 1500 post it so i can see, thanks


----------



## scooter97

What are you looking to tow? Also what are you looking to plow? These are both important to know when picing out a truck. Also what year range of trucks?


----------



## Drewster2012

scooter97;1714975 said:


> What are you looking to tow? Also what are you looking to plow? These are both important to know when picing out a truck. Also what year range of trucks?


about 6500 pounds and just plow a few driveways (less than 10) and brand new truck


----------



## scooter97

If you are looking new they I would say 3/4 ton, you could get away with a 1/2 ton maybe but you would be pushing it. Also a 3/4 ton gives your room to expand aka tow mow pick up more plow accounts, etc. Like others may say look for left over fleet trucks at the dealers, some may also have last years model still sitting around and want to move them along.


----------



## goel

1/2 ton is a car


----------



## PLOWTRUCK

I have both and it depends on what your towing more than anything. The plowing of 10 or less driveways will not hurt a half ton truck. I have plowed with half tons on commercial lots for years with no issues.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

Sounds like a 3/4 ton would suit you better. They have stronger front ends and can tow more.


----------



## Snoviper

*Check the new truck warranty*

If you buy new you should check the warranty, most will not cover plowing with a half ton. You can also ask the dealer if they will honor the warranty with a plow, some dealers may still service it under warranty, but you would be going on their word unless they put it in writing.


----------



## xc23

I have plowed comm W/ a GMC 1/2 ton for ten years 151056 mi . No trans problems no front end issues. You just have to take care of the truck and know your limits. I also pull a 16' landscape trailer with a zero turn mower. you need a 3950lbs gvw on the front of a 1/2 reg cab to put a fullsize fisher 7 12' plow .Ext cab, buy a 3/4 ton or you have to buy the small fisher residential plow too small in my opinion.


----------



## Drewster2012

PLOWTRUCK;1715123 said:


> I have both and it depends on what your towing more than anything. The plowing of 10 or less driveways will not hurt a half ton truck. I have plowed with half tons on commercial lots for years with no issues.


thats good to hear. i want a 2500 but can get a loaded 1500 for the price of the lowest trim bone stock 2500.. i most likey wont even plow but i will tow on a daily basis


----------



## Buswell Forest

Crest chevy in conway nh has 2014 2500 series chevy with an 8' fisher for $32k...

A 3/4 ton with cloth, power, and a radio shouldn't be much more than the average 1/2 ton..

You want the heavy truck. Period.


----------



## Drewster2012

Buswell Forest;1715231 said:


> Crest chevy in conway nh has 2014 2500 series chevy with an 8' fisher for $32k...
> 
> A 3/4 ton with cloth, power, and a radio shouldn't be much more than the average 1/2 ton..
> 
> You want the heavy truck. Period.


ive know changed it to a crew cab 4x4 short box so a 2500 in the config is going to be very expensive. if i want the preium sound system and nav in the chevy its an upwards of 50k im not sure if its worth it but i could be wrong


----------



## Buswell Forest

Get a regular cab. You are young and don't have a family, yes? Why burden yourself with unwise debt?
Buy a stripped 2500 regular cab this time around. Make your money, build your credit. Step up to a nicer truck in stages. Word to the wise..


----------



## Drewster2012

Buswell Forest;1715303 said:


> Get a regular cab. You are young and don't have a family, yes? Why burden yourself with unwise debt?
> Buy a stripped 2500 regular cab this time around. Make your money, build your credit. Step up to a nicer truck in stages. Word to the wise..


I don't have a family. But I do have friends and can't fit 3 friend in a regualr cab... Plus I want some options.. Mabey a crew cab ram tradesman or wt gmc crew cab short box may be better? Id I did to trademan crew can short box is prob go diesel the. Better mpg then the hemi


----------



## SnoFarmer

Seeing as we are in the commercial section get a 3/4 ton.

Don't get a truck that will just do the job, get
more truck than you need.

yea yea I know 1/2 tones have come a long way
but
the 3/4 tones have come a long way too.


----------



## CleanCutL&S

If I only had 1 truck would be a 3/4. But the half ton will do, also rides better and does save fuel. More repairs but cheaper parts and easier to find.


----------



## vlc

Definitely get a 3/4 or even 1 ton. Plan ahead for growth, especially if you are buying new. I have a 3/4 ton Chevy for my mowing crew. It worked fine with a 16' open landscape trailer, but 2 years ago I added a new 61" scag cheetah and an 18' enclosed trailer. The truck was sagging pretty bad in the back pulling that thing. I put helper springs in the back to get by, but I know that's not the safest thing to do. Now I'm in the market for a 1 ton.


----------



## Drewster2012

vlc;1715797 said:


> Definitely get a 3/4 or even 1 ton. Plan ahead for growth, especially if you are buying new. I have a 3/4 ton Chevy for my mowing crew. It worked fine with a 16' open landscape trailer, but 2 years ago I added a new 61" scag cheetah and an 18' enclosed trailer. The truck was sagging pretty bad in the back pulling that thing. I put helper springs in the back to get by, but I know that's not the safest thing to do. Now I'm in the market for a 1 ton.


Yeah now I'm looking at 3/4 tons 1 tons is to big for my needd right now


----------



## SnowGuy73

Go with the 3/4 ton for the reasons listed plus better resale value.


----------



## 32vld

xc23;1715162 said:


> I have plowed comm W/ a GMC 1/2 ton for ten years 151056 mi . No trans problems no front end issues. You just have to take care of the truck and know your limits. I also pull a 16' landscape trailer with a zero turn mower. you need a 3950lbs gvw on the front of a 1/2 reg cab to put a fullsize fisher 7 12' plow .Ext cab, buy a 3/4 ton or you have to buy the small fisher residential plow too small in my opinion.


A 1/2 ton 2014 Chevy crew cab with 4wd has a 3950 lb front axle.

Depending on the engine 5.3/6.2 and rear 3.08 to 3.73 you can tow 9,600 to 11,800.

The numbers point to a 1/2 doing the job for him. I would not get a reg cab even if I was single. The flexibility that a crew cab has, is worth it. Crew cab provides not only more passenger room but a weather proof storage area that can be locked.

Yes a reg cab can have a bed box installed to carry equipment but it then turns an 8' bed into a 6' bed pickup with no 2nd row seat.

Leather seats, heated seats, top of the line audio system are examples of just making a truck more expensive while not improving capability.

So if you can get a base 3/4 for the same money as a loaded 1/2. It is a no brainer to spend the money for more truck then for more money on non important options.

Though cutting off the same options on a 1/2 ton will make that truck even less expensive and a crew cab even more affordable.


----------



## Buswell Forest

Drewster2012;1715413 said:


> I don't have a family. But I do have friends and can't fit 3 friend in a regualr cab... Plus I want some options.. Mabey a crew cab ram tradesman or wt gmc crew cab short box may be better? Id I did to trademan crew can short box is prob go diesel the. Better mpg then the hemi


Buy a reg cab xl F250. Most have the 10,000 lb gvw package, cloth, power, and if you look around, electronic 4x4 shift, trailer brake, and upfit switches.
A leftover gas 2013 can be had for 36k out the door with a fisher XV2 on front.
You are buying a WORK truck. Buy a used taurus or corolla to play taxi with.
Just trying to talk some sense into you. I had to learn this stuff the hard way. I bought a new 1989 mustang 5.0 lx coupe back when I was young and green. Right beside it on the lot was a new F250 with a fisher plow...same money...which one do you suppose I wish I had bought looking back on it now?


----------



## Buswell Forest

Crew cab is usually 6k more. Ext cab is usually 4k more. That is a new plow, or a nice trailer, or a year of truck payments, or registration and insurance for 3 years, or..........

Words to the wise....


----------



## allagashpm

It sounds like he doesnt want to spend the money on the 3/4, but something to keep in mind is assuming your business is growing you will most likely want a larger truck in 2-5 years. That depends on you and your business. You will still be making payments at this time and your 1/2 ton will be overworked. You decide to get a 3/4 and sell or trade the 1/2. It will lose value people stay away from these types of trucks becuse they know they aren't built for commercial use. Buying a used 3/4 w plow isn't bad because they are meant for it. I would look for a lightly used 250 maybe a late 11 or 12 unless you are set on a 2014.


----------



## Drewster2012

allagashpm;1716013 said:


> It sounds like he doesnt want to spend the money on the 3/4, but something to keep in mind is assuming your business is growing you will most likely want a larger truck in 2-5 years. That depends on you and your business. You will still be making payments at this time and your 1/2 ton will be overworked. You decide to get a 3/4 and sell or trade the 1/2. It will lose value people stay away from these types of trucks becuse they know they aren't built for commercial use. Buying a used 3/4 w plow isn't bad because they are meant for it. I would look for a lightly used 250 maybe a late 11 or 12 unless you are set on a 2014.


I'm set on a new.. But now I'm looking at crew cab tradesman. I can put in aftermarket touchscreen and speakers and sub so that was the only other thing I wanted in it


----------



## Whiffyspark

Drewster2012;1716160 said:


> I'm set on a new.. But now I'm looking at crew cab tradesman. I can put in aftermarket touchscreen and speakers and sub so that was the only other thing I wanted in it


2500-3500 dodges are cheapest you can get. I've hard of people paying under 40 for a Cummins crew cab


----------



## Drewster2012

Whiffyspark;1716172 said:


> 2500-3500 dodges are cheapest you can get. I've hard of people paying under 40 for a Cummins crew cab


Brand new? I don't think so


----------



## SnoFarmer

Only in 08 did they go so cheaply.
Everyone wants a cummins.
ok maybe for that 2wd and in a std cab in that ugly color they did.



Whiffyspark;1716172 said:


> 2500-3500 dodges are cheapest you can get. I've hard of people paying under 40 for a Cummins crew cab


----------



## Drewster2012

I could swing a crew cab 4x4 short box tradesman 6.7 diesel. Then upgrade things later. Like the radio and sound system


----------



## linckeil

Buswell Forest;1715884 said:


> I bought a new 1989 mustang 5.0 lx coupe back when I was young and green. Right beside it on the lot was a new F250 with a fisher plow...same money...which one do you suppose I wish I had bought looking back on it now?


if i could turn back time i'd buy an '89 5.0 coupe over a plow truck anyday. it was the hottest thing on the street back then. very low 14 second quarter mile right off the showroom floor - still respectible today. you can't tell me you regret buying that car. the only thing you probably regret is not still having it today!

but anyway, back on topic - always get more truck then you think you need. otherwise you will be kicking yourself many times over. while an 8 foot bed is an 8 foot bed, you'd be surprised how quickly a 1/2 ton truck begins to sag and becomes very unstable relative to a 3/4 or 1 ton.


----------



## blueline38

*1500 vs HD*

1500's from yesteryear are not like the 1500's of today. 1500's today are built to ride like cars and are not built for work (not like they used to be)........IMO!


----------



## skorum03

Drewster2012;1716210 said:


> I could swing a crew cab 4x4 short box tradesman 6.7 diesel. Then upgrade things later. Like the radio and sound system


What is your business like? How old are you? What do you do specifically? Getting in to snow... assuming to grow in coming years? Lawns? Landscapes? Buy the truck that will make you money, you can always put a new radio and sub in the truck later.


----------



## skorum03

linckeil;1716227 said:


> if i could turn back time i'd buy an '89 5.0 coupe over a plow truck anyday. it was the hottest thing on the street back then. very low 14 second quarter mile right off the showroom floor - still respectible today. you can't tell me you regret buying that car. the only thing you probably regret is not still having it today!
> 
> but anyway, back on topic - always get more truck then you think you need. otherwise you will be kicking yourself many times over. while an 8 foot bed is an 8 foot bed, you'd be surprised how quickly a 1/2 ton truck begins to sag and becomes very unstable relative to a 3/4 or 1 ton.


He's right. I worked the crap out of my half ton last year and it needs some serious work come spring time. And that was only a year and a half worth of using it for work.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Drewster2012;1716182 said:


> Brand new? I don't think so


Yes brand new. Not hard to do. I mean not a loaded larmine


----------



## Drewster2012

Whiffyspark;1716247 said:


> Yes brand new. Not hard to do. I mean not a loaded larmine


We'll be 1500 was a laramie.


----------



## Drewster2012

skorum03;1716244 said:


> What is your business like? How old are you? What do you do specifically? Getting in to snow... assuming to grow in coming years? Lawns? Landscapes? Buy the truck that will make you money, you can always put a new radio and sub in the truck later.


16. landscsping and geting into plowing want a diesel for the mpg


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

now the radio part makes sense. LOL. get a 3/4 ton and forget about the diesel. The only reason to want a diesel is for torque. gas mileage is negligible IMO with maintenance and diesel prices.


----------



## Botchy5967

I would go 3/4 ton like a lot of others say for growth, longevity and resale value ect... Half ton trucks today are no doubt AWESOME. They tow some serious weight with ease and handle a pretty good payload too depending on what you get. I only have a half-ton and don't really do commercial work but push it to the limit weekly. I will be purchasing a 3/4 ton truck at least next time around. To me, a half-ton just doesn't do it when hanging a good amount of weight off the front end for long periods of time. U-joints, CV shafts, steering components, transmission, FT/RR axles, transfer-cases and much more take their share of a beating. Why not just start with something stronger from the get-go if you have the funds to do so? Just my $.02 ...Get the stripped-out 3/4 ton and add the tunes later! Thumbs Up


----------



## linckeil

Drewster2012;1716280 said:


> 16. landscsping and geting into plowing want a diesel for the mpg


i haven't been new truck shopping in a while (or ever for that matter) but aren't diesels offered only in 3/4 ton and heavier trucks anyway? unless someone is now offering a 1/2 ton deisel that i am unaware of???

so if you know you want a diesel, then aren't you forced into a 3/4 ton or bigger truck anyway? making this 1/2 ton discussion a moot point?


----------



## scott3430

I vote for you to get a 3/4 ton regular cab with a 8 foot bed. If it's diesel - you can do almost anything with it - compared to a 1/2 ton. 

You'll be set for many years of growth for your business. I say just get a reg. cab and save some $. I have had my crew cab for about a year......and have had 0 people sit in the back. It's great for tools, coats, lunch box, ect. It's always just myself and 1 employee in my truck. 

So if you work solo, or yourself and a friend......a reg. cab is plenty of room.


----------



## Botchy5967

linckeil;1716298 said:


> i haven't been new truck shopping in a while (or ever for that matter) but aren't diesels offered only in 3/4 ton and heavier trucks anyway? unless someone is now offering a 1/2 ton deisel that i am unaware of???
> 
> so if you know you want a diesel, then aren't you forced into a 3/4 ton or bigger truck anyway? making this 1/2 ton discussion a moot point?


It's crazy to think about, but it should be out soon. Projected 27+ MPG highway, 9,200LB tow rating.

http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/ecodiesel/


----------



## skorum03

Drewster2012;1716280 said:


> 16. landscsping and geting into plowing want a diesel for the mpg


Why would you want to buy a $40,000 + truck at the age of 16? How are you financing that?

Buy something that is used and ready to work.


----------



## linckeil

Botchy5967;1716303 said:


> It's crazy to think about, but it should be out soon. Projected 27+ MPG highway, 9,200LB tow rating.
> 
> http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/ecodiesel/


i know i sure wouldn't want to be the guinea pig on that. i'd want it to have a proven track record before dropping tens of thousands of dollars on anything.

but then again if i was only 16, anything over $10k would just be a pipe dream for me.


----------



## skorum03

linckeil;1716317 said:


> i know i sure wouldn't want to be the guinea pig on that. i'd want it to have a proven track record before dropping tens of thousands of dollars on anything.
> 
> but then again if i was only 16, anything over $10k would just be a pipe dream for me.


Seriously. When I started I was 18. And I drove a beat up old 1990 f150 until I made enough money to buy a newer truck and so on.


----------



## Drewster2012

skorum03;1716307 said:


> Why would you want to buy a $40,000 + truck at the age of 16? How are you financing that?
> 
> Buy something that is used and ready to work.


why would i buy a 40,00 + truck at 16? becuase i can pay for it, parents are finacing it in their name and i pay them, i dont want used i want new. 3/4 ton for sure now, crew cab short box 4x4 not sure 5.7 hemi 6.4hemi or 6.7 cummmins diesel though


----------



## Whiffyspark

Drewster2012;1716359 said:


> why would i buy a 40,00 + truck at 16? becuase i can pay for it, parents are finacing it in their name and i pay them, i dont want used i want new. 3/4 ton for sure now, crew cab short box 4x4 not sure 5.7 hemi 6.4hemi or 6.7 cummmins diesel though


I did the same thing.

Check out the thread on lawn site the guy that owns the bad boy dealer can get you a new one for 38000


----------



## linckeil

Drewster2012;1716359 said:


> why would i buy a 40,00 + truck at 16? becuase i can pay for it, parents are finacing it in their name and i pay them, i dont want used i want new. 3/4 ton for sure now, crew cab short box 4x4 not sure 5.7 hemi 6.4hemi or 6.7 cummmins diesel though


i can appreciate your desire to get something new, but just becuase thats what you want, doesn't mean you can always get it. sounds like you have some very generous parents to put the note in their name and i'm not doubting your ability to pay them back, but fact is most guys start out in these trades with what they can afford, not necesarily what they want. and in doing so, they learn some very valuable lessons along the way - let alone the great satisfaction that comes along with doing it on their own.

you're way too young to get tied up with that kind of debt. at 16 i didn't know a thing (although i thought i knew it all). what happens when a year from now you decide landscaping/snowplowing isn't your thing? are your parents going to say "thats ok, dont worry about the truck payments"? maybe they will, i don't know.

but years from now if you make yourself a successful business, you will have a great sense of satisfaction knowing you did it yourself. anyone who has done it will tell you the same thing.


----------



## Whiffyspark

^ I did what hes doing and Dont regret it one bit. I changed careers as well. 

I'd rather spend the money and get a new reliable truck that is mine and mine only. I paid it off in less than 2 years. 

Best decision I ever made


----------



## linckeil

Whiffyspark;1716382 said:


> ^ I did what hes doing and Dont regret it one bit. I changed careers as well.
> 
> I'd rather spend the money and get a new reliable truck that is mine and mine only. I paid it off in less than 2 years.
> 
> Best decision I ever made


ok - so maybe thats the norm these days. i can't think of any 16 year olds from my high school days driving around a brand new $40,000 truck - especially any that later decided they didn't need it for it's intended purpose. guess i'm getting old. more power to you.

and if your parents floated the note for you, it's not the best decision you ever made. fact is it wasn't your decision at all. it was your parent's decision to give you that loan.


----------



## Buswell Forest

Regular cab has enough room for you and a fat chick. What more does a work truck really need?
Get yourself a girl, and all of a sudden you won't be hauling 3 pals around...get a fat chick, and you won't even need the heater.


----------



## scott3430

Buswell Forest;1716456 said:


> Regular cab has enough room for you and a fat chick. What more does a work truck really need?
> Get yourself a girl, and all of a sudden you won't be hauling 3 pals around...get a fat chick, and you won't even need the heater.


LOL!!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## CashinH&P

I am 20 and I am glad I have never had a brand new truck. I hate when I scratch my 2004's I cant imagine scratching or working out of a new truck. Because, lets face it we all scratch our trucks once and a while.


----------



## Drewster2012

Whiffyspark;1716382 said:


> ^ I did what hes doing and Dont regret it one bit. I changed careers as well.
> 
> I'd rather spend the money and get a new reliable truck that is mine and mine only. I paid it off in less than 2 years.
> 
> Best decision I ever made


thanks for someone agreeing with me. new and reliable is always better  howd u pay itoff in 2 years?! finance it and just pay it off early?


----------



## Drewster2012

linckeil;1716379 said:


> i can appreciate your desire to get something new, but just becuase thats what you want, doesn't mean you can always get it. sounds like you have some very generous parents to put the note in their name and i'm not doubting your ability to pay them back, but fact is most guys start out in these trades with what they can afford, not necesarily what they want. and in doing so, they learn some very valuable lessons along the way - let alone the great satisfaction that comes along with doing it on their own.
> 
> you're way too young to get tied up with that kind of debt. at 16 i didn't know a thing (although i thought i knew it all). what happens when a year from now you decide landscaping/snowplowing isn't your thing? are your parents going to say "thats ok, dont worry about the truck payments"? maybe they will, i don't know.
> 
> but years from now if you make yourself a successful business, you will have a great sense of satisfaction knowing you did it yourself. anyone who has done it will tell you the same thing.


i have a job that would back it up and that alone could pay the trucl payments if i dident even landscape and mow. so combine those together i can cover all my expenses and then have some money


----------



## allagashpm

Drewster2012;1716640 said:


> i have a job that would back it up and that alone could pay the trucl payments if i dident even landscape and mow. so combine those together i can cover all my expenses and then have some money


Will your folks be registering it and insuring it? If the insurance is in your name it wont be cheap. Keep in mind without a decent down payment youll be looking at between 4-6 hundred a month. Maintenance and fuel aint cheap either.


----------



## Drewster2012

allagashpm;1716667 said:


> Will your folks be registering it and insuring it? If the insurance is in your name it wont be cheap. Keep in mind without a decent down payment youll be looking at between 4-6 hundred a month. Maintenance and fuel aint cheap either.


5600 down with 48 month financing is 880 month witch i can swing no problem between my job and landscaping


----------



## Whiffyspark

Drewster2012;1716639 said:


> thanks for someone agreeing with me. new and reliable is always better  howd u pay itoff in 2 years?! finance it and just pay it off early?


Yeah I was a flat rate mechanic. I brought a slightly less expensive truck though. Paid 20otd


----------



## Whiffyspark

linckeil;1716431 said:


> ok - so maybe thats the norm these days. i can't think of any 16 year olds from my high school days driving around a brand new $40,000 truck - especially any that later decided they didn't need it for it's intended purpose. guess i'm getting old. more power to you.
> 
> and if your parents floated the note for you, it's not the best decision you ever made. fact is it wasn't your decision at all. it was your parent's decision to give you that loan.


Its not the norm. I had the money. They didnt "float the note". I didnt say a 40k truck either. About half that.

It wasn't my parents decision at all. They didnt care lol


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

Drewster2012;1716715 said:


> 5600 down with 48 month financing is 880 month witch i can swing no problem between my job and landscaping


I am moving Mass! Can I get a job?


----------



## vlc

Geez, the only car my parents helped me get when I was 16 was an 88 Pontiac sunbird for $800. 

You're a lucky kid. I hope you know, you owe your parents BIG TIME. 

That said, go for a loaded f350 platinum  haha


----------



## 32vld

$800 a month is a lot of money for a teenager.

OP how much money you make this past year?

Your cash flow during the winter months?


----------



## fireside

Wow is all I can say. I never got anything from my parents like that! I bought my first truck paid 600. The next one was 6k. At 22 I bought my first brand new truck paid 25K. 
At 880 a month plus insurance and taxes you are talking 1200 per month. How do you put fuel and change the oil? If I was you buy used to start and save your money the much better thing to spend money on is a house. I bought my first house at 23.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

fireside;1717292 said:


> Wow is all I can say. I never got anything from my parents like that! I bought my first truck paid 600. The next one was 6k. At 22 I bought my first brand new truck paid 25K.
> At 880 a month plus insurance and taxes you are talking 1200 per month. How do you put fuel and change the oil? If I was you buy used to start and save your money the much better thing to spend money on is a house. I bought my first house at 23.


^this. I would budget money for a set of tires per year, or 6 months at that. with a crew cab, friends and 750 ft/lbs of torque, Its safe to assume we will be burning some rubber at 16. I just want to see some video! Turbo spooling brake stands are AWESOME!!!:yow!:


----------



## skorum03

32vld;1717286 said:


> $800 a month is a lot of money for a teenager.
> 
> OP how much money you make this past year?
> 
> Your cash flow during the winter months?


Thats what I want to know. Whats he taking in monthly. I service 30 residences for snow and still theres no way I could ever try and make an 800 a month payment and insurance and fuel and maintenance on top of that. Although, it sounds like even if he doesn't have the cash to make the payment it won't matter much.


----------



## Drewster2012

skorum03;1717426 said:


> Thats what I want to know. Whats he taking in monthly. I service 30 residences for snow and still theres no way I could ever try and make an 800 a month payment and insurance and fuel and maintenance on top of that. Although, it sounds like even if he doesn't have the cash to make the payment it won't matter much.


First I've got another job that I make 300 a week every other week. In the summer landscaping so I have enough there to not even have to plow


----------



## skorum03

Drewster2012;1717429 said:


> First I've got another job that I make 300 a week every other week. In the summer landscaping so I have enough there to not even have to plow


What kind of landscaping do you do? Just mowing? Hardscaping? Mulching Start a picture thread with your work over on lawnsite. We always love seeing the new guys start out and grow.


----------



## Drewster2012

skorum03;1717434 said:


> What kind of landscaping do you do? Just mowing? Hardscaping? Mulching Start a picture thread with your work over on lawnsite. We always love seeing the new guys start out and grow.


I will do that and post the link here. I just do mowing and spring and fall cleanups and some irrigation repair cuz I can't drive yet but when I can I'll get a lot more accounts


----------



## Whiffyspark

32vld;1717286 said:


> $800 a month is a lot of money for a teenager.
> 
> OP how much money you make this past year?
> 
> Your cash flow during the winter months?


I was making 400 a week at 18. 20 years old I left for $20 an hour. By the time I walked away at 23 I was making 29 an hour. I was a flat rate mechanic. About 30 hours a week in the slow months/winter. Up to 100 a week in the summer

Had several side businesses going when I was 16-18. Used to detail cars for 3-400 a day on my days off


----------



## skorum03

Drewster2012;1717437 said:


> I will do that and post the link here. I just do mowing and spring and fall cleanups and some irrigation repair cuz I can't drive yet but when I can I'll get a lot more accounts


How many mowing accounts do you have? Would those be able to transition to snow removal customers? Have a website yet?


----------



## Drewster2012

skorum03;1717455 said:


> How many mowing accounts do you have? Would those be able to transition to snow removal customers? Have a website yet?


I do. I will post app the links after


----------



## vlc

I'm still trying to figure out how he can pull this off... I grossed over 200k last year and I'm still trying to budget in a new truck. I must be doing something wrong


----------



## jrs.landscaping

vlc;1717514 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how he can pull this off... I grossed over 200k last year and I'm still trying to budget in a new truck. I must be doing something wrong


Same thing here, I blame these little things called operating expenses


----------



## scott3430

Probably helps a lot if he lives at home with parents.


----------



## skorum03

scott3430;1717526 said:


> Probably helps a lot if he lives at home with parents.


Yeah and that they're financing it for him. Still, hes going to be paying them back over 800 a month. THats a lot of money to spend on a truck vs being able to buy all sorts of other equipment


----------



## Drewster2012

skorum03;1717529 said:


> Yeah and that they're financing it for him. Still, hes going to be paying them back over 800 a month. THats a lot of money to spend on a truck vs being able to buy all sorts of other equipment


4500 down is 495 a month for 72 months


----------



## skorum03

Drewster2012;1717531 said:


> 4500 down is 495 a month for 72 months


Didn't you say earlier that it was like 800 a month? Or was that someone else?


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Drewster2012;1717531 said:


> 4500 down is 495 a month for 72 months


For a 40k dollar truck?

I put 9k down and my payment was 750 a month?

This was in 05 When banks were more lenient with lending.


----------



## Drewster2012

skorum03;1717533 said:


> Didn't you say earlier that it was like 800 a month? Or was that someone else?


I did change that the payments up for 72 months instead if 48


----------



## Drewster2012

jrs.landscaping;1717535 said:


> For a 40k dollar truck?
> 
> I put 9k down and my payment was 750 a month?
> 
> This was in 05 When banks were more lenient with lending.


Yes with chystlers 1.99% 4500 down 495 per month


----------



## jrs.landscaping

Drewster2012;1717544 said:


> Yes with chystlers 1.99% 4500 down 495 per month


For well qualified buyers


----------



## Drewster2012

jrs.landscaping;1717547 said:


> For well qualified buyers


For we'll qualified buyers.. That's what my parents are


----------



## scott3430

I'd go with a lower payment for 72 months, instead of 48 months and $800+ per month. There probably isn't any penalty for paying the loan off sooner. 
And this way if you have a slow month - which will happen when it comes to snow work - you have a easier payment to come up with.


----------



## scott3430

You can also see if the bank will let you be a co-signer on the loan. That way it might start building a credit score for you.


----------



## linckeil

guys - he's a young kid living at home with his parents like we all did when we were 16. but unlike many of us, his parents are willing to put a $40,000 vehicle in their name for their 16 year old son - i'm sure they are well aware of the risk they are taking.

i'm not doubting the OP's ability to pay, but fact is the parents will step in and make the payments (or have the truck repossessed and their credit destroyed) if there is ever any problems.

this is certainly not the route i went down when i was 16, but then again i didn't have parents who would have gone for this arrangement anyway.


----------



## vlc

scott3430;1717526 said:


> Probably helps a lot if he lives at home with parents.


Mom, dad, I'm moving back in. And I'm bringing the wife and 4 kids with me.


----------



## skorum03

linckeil;1717562 said:


> guys - he's a young kid living at home with his parents like we all did when we were 16. but unlike many of us, his parents are willing to put a $40,000 vehicle in their name for their 16 year old son - i'm sure they are well aware of the risk they are taking.
> 
> i'm not doubting the OP's ability to pay, but fact is the parents will step in and make the payments (or have the truck repossessed and their credit destroyed) if there is ever any problems.
> 
> this is certainly not the route i went down when i was 16, but then again i didn't have parents who would have gone for this arrangement anyway.


You're right. And I don't think his parents would let it ruin their credit score. They would just pay it I'm sure.


----------



## skorum03

vlc;1717565 said:


> Mom, dad, I'm moving back in. And I'm bringing the wife and 4 kids with me.


And I want you to buy me a $40,000 truck, I'll pay you back.


----------



## Drewster2012

scott3430;1717553 said:


> I'd go with a lower payment for 72 months, instead of 48 months and $800+ per month. There probably isn't any penalty for paying the loan off sooner.
> And this way if you have a slow month - which will happen when it comes to snow work - you have a easier payment to come up with.


I'm going 72 months 500 month and I know I can support it


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

vlc;1717514 said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how he can pull this off... I grossed over 200k last year and I'm still trying to budget in a new truck. I must be doing something wrong


Thumbs Up. With all do respect to OP, I am glad that you are hungry and wish you the best, but can your parents chime in? I honestly do not believe much that you have posted and you are trapped in imagination land. $300 every other week will not cut it, regardless of your extra stuff. insurance is going to be at least $100 a month, and a diesel takes $150 to fill EVERY week if not more, a gas job will cost you the same. You don't even have a liscense yet? Have you factored in GL on top of commercial auto? how are you cutting lawns without driving? 21 inch Honda walking down the street on a wagon with a hand blower, rake and string trimmer? You have a lot to think about. The ADULTS on this site are happy you wish to work hard, but you have a lot to learn.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

I would also like to know how the OP's algebra skills are!


----------



## skorum03

UltraLwn&Lndscp;1717659 said:


> Thumbs Up. With all do respect to OP, I am glad that you are hungry and wish you the best, but can your parents chime in? I honestly do not believe much that you have posted and you are trapped in imagination land. $300 every other week will not cut it, regardless of your extra stuff. insurance is going to be at least $100 a month, and a diesel takes $150 to fill EVERY week if not more, a gas job will cost you the same. You don't even have a liscense yet? Have you factored in GL on top of commercial auto? how are you cutting lawns without driving? 21 inch Honda walking down the street on a wagon with a hand blower, rake and string trimmer? You have a lot to think about. The ADULTS on this site are happy you wish to work hard, but you have a lot to learn.





UltraLwn&Lndscp;1717664 said:


> I would also like to know how the OP's algebra skills are!


Glad someone finally said it.


----------



## Drewster2012

UltraLwn&Lndscp;1717659 said:


> Thumbs Up. With all do respect to OP, I am glad that you are hungry and wish you the best, but can your parents chime in? I honestly do not believe much that you have posted and you are trapped in imagination land. $300 every other week will not cut it, regardless of your extra stuff. insurance is going to be at least $100 a month, and a diesel takes $150 to fill EVERY week if not more, a gas job will cost you the same. You don't even have a liscense yet? Have you factored in GL on top of commercial auto? how are you cutting lawns without driving? 21 inch Honda walking down the street on a wagon with a hand blower, rake and string trimmer? You have a lot to think about. The ADULTS on this site are happy you wish to work hard, but you have a lot to learn.


Yeah unlike you I don't walk down the street with a 21 in Honda I only do accounts in my neighborhood now and that supports me just fine. 900 a month plus landscaping is defiantly enough to support a gas truck


----------



## nick4634

If your 16 and looking at barnd new 40000 dollar trucks. Your parents or someone is paying for it or at the very least taking the loan out in their name since you don't hve any credit. I was 16 3 yrs ago and had 10 drives and mowed lawns. I used a blower and a lawn mower in a 20 yr old 2 wd halfton. I just got a 2013 f250 ext cab w/ plow. Its registered in my name I pay for insurance the $650 a month payment is in my name etc. If theres any advice I can give you, its to not spend more in a year than you make. If your grossing 50 k a yr go for a new truck but your doing 5k a yr go buy a 10 yr old clean truck. I got my ged when I was 17 to go to work, it was great for a while but once I realized how expensive it is to live on my own and the 80k I made last year is almost all gone my best advice to you is enjoy school and go to college. just think. that new truck is only one yr of school

Also My new truck is an xl work truck with all the options and 8 ft fisher. it was 35 otd
other expenses you will have to think about is 3000 a yr insurance if you can even get commercial insurance and the registration. theres no reason to cripple yourself with debt at 16. if your going to move out when your 18 thats another 1200 a month for an apartment then you have to buy **** for it... then youll be grinding all yr to just break even


----------



## broke down

If you are only 16 don't you have a little thing called school????? Have I missed something here??? How will you budget for a plow that will cost an additional 6000 or so dollars. I mean no disrespect but I am curious on how you will do this.


----------



## skorum03

Drewster2012;1717876 said:


> Yeah unlike you I don't walk down the street with a 21 in Honda I only do accounts in my neighborhood now and that supports me just fine. 900 a month plus landscaping is defiantly enough to support a gas truck


Hey, Listen Chief. I don't think he was saying that you walk down the street with a 21 inch Honda. I think he and everyone else here is wondering how you get around mowing, considering you can't drive, and what other landscaping you can do without being able to drive. THere have been plenty of other younger guys like yourself that are willing to admit that until they could drive they had a dad or older sibling driving them and working with them. Theres nothing wrong with that. We just want to know what equipment you've got, and what kind of guaranteed work you have and what kind of income you have so you don't make a stupid decision on buying a brand new truck. Sure it'll look cool in the highschool parking lot, but you asked an opinion of the guys on this site and all of them are telling you what they think. THats what this site is for, guys bounce ideas off one another all day long. And its very helpful to each others businesses. So, that being said, listen to the opinion of others, cause the people chiming in are still in the business for a reason; they know what they're doing.

Ps: Trying to insult someone back with what they said to you isn't a real great comeback. Maybe by the time you turn 16 you'll figure that out.


----------



## Drewster2012

nick4634;1717985 said:


> If your 16 and looking at barnd new 40000 dollar trucks. Your parents or someone is paying for it or at the very least taking the loan out in their name since you don't hve any credit. I was 16 3 yrs ago and had 10 drives and mowed lawns. I used a blower and a lawn mower in a 20 yr old 2 wd halfton. I just got a 2013 f250 ext cab w/ plow. Its registered in my name I pay for insurance the $650 a month payment is in my name etc. If theres any advice I can give you, its to not spend more in a year than you make. If your grossing 50 k a yr go for a new truck but your doing 5k a yr go buy a 10 yr old clean truck. I got my ged when I was 17 to go to work, it was great for a while but once I realized how expensive it is to live on my own and the 80k I made last year is almost all gone my best advice to you is enjoy school and go to college. just think. that new truck is only one yr of school
> 
> Also My new truck is an xl work truck with all the options and 8 ft fisher. it was 35 otd
> other expenses you will have to think about is 3000 a yr insurance if you can even get commercial insurance and the registration. theres no reason to cripple yourself with debt at 16. if your going to move out when your 18 thats another 1200 a month for an apartment then you have to buy **** for it... then youll be grinding all yr to just break even


Is ur xl a crew cab or a regualr cab?

Did you graduate early? And I agree now thinking about it. It's stupid. So in going to find a used truck till I'm 17 or 18 and can put down a big downpayment


----------



## 32vld

It appears that he can make the payments.

Though making the payments is not the same as affording the payments.

OP, do you own a line up of commercial mowers with bags for the fall clean ups, 20" SP, 36" WB, 48" WB/ZTR, 60" ZTR?

Assortment of various hedge trimmers, pole saw?

Chainsaw, BP blowers, hand tools, edger's, shovels, rakes, wheel barrow?

Aerator, spreader, slit seeder, rototiller?

A trailer big enough to pull all of that, and a dump trailer?

You are taking too much of your income and spending it on one item when your business needs to have a lot more equipment bought.

Dodge sells a regular cab 1/2 ton pickup for $24,000 with and 8' bed, 4x4, $416 a month for 60 months. $351 for 72 months.

I think you need to downgrade the model to get lower payments or buy a trade in, or look and wait for a good deal on a used one to pop up.

Edit to say I just saw your last post after I posted mine.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Yeah just get a gas truck. No need to be a loaded diesel


----------



## Drewster2012

32vld;1719243 said:


> It appears that he can make the payments.
> 
> Though making the payments is not the same as affording the payments.
> 
> OP, do you own a line up of commercial mowers with bags for the fall clean ups, 20" SP, 36" WB, 48" WB/ZTR, 60" ZTR?
> 
> Assortment of various hedge trimmers, pole saw?
> 
> Chainsaw, BP blowers, hand tools, edger's, shovels, rakes, wheel barrow?
> 
> Aerator, spreader, slit seeder, rototiller?
> 
> A trailer big enough to pull all of that, and a dump trailer?
> 
> You are taking too much of your income and spending it on one item when your business needs to have a lot more equipment bought.
> 
> Dodge sells a regular cab 1/2 ton pickup for $24,000 with and 8' bed, 4x4, $416 a month for 60 months. $351 for 72 months.
> 
> I think you need to downgrade the model to get lower payments or buy a trade in, or look and wait for a good deal on a used one to pop up.
> 
> Edit to say I just saw your last post after I posted mine.


A ram 1500 may be to under equipped for towing a trailer every day


----------



## dakzaag

I have a different take on this, and I was never in the situation of my parents willing to put down on a new truck. 

In June I was going through this same concept with my son who just graduated college at age 23. We test drove a dodge '12 bare bones quad cab 6 speed cummins with 13 miles. He wanted the bare bones 6 sd, and not the second seat, but that is what they had on the lot.

If I co-signed he was in the truck with payments under 500 for five years. (Chrysler was in at 1.99 and the dealer was knocking 10000 off cause it was a '12 which put it at 38999 or something)

I was willing to sign since he had a job and graduated with honors and no debt. This would have been the first new paint he had ever seen. In the end, he wanted to do it in his own name which tacked on over 200 a month. Chrysler didn't like him near as much as me. He decided to go with something he could afford without help and I was cool with that as well. 

Why was I willing to do this? The kid has always been responsible and he would pay it off in three years. He would have a truck paid for with thirty thousand miles or less (currentwork is a half mile drive) and have ten years of truck to grow into before really needing to think about something new. 

I guess what I saw was the opportunity to give him a nice head start and let him work it off in short order. 

Having said all that, no way in heck I do the same thing at age 16. I say this is a spoiled rich kid and he was probably getting whatever he wanted anyway.


----------



## Drewster2012

dakzaag;1719397 said:


> I have a different take on this, and I was never in the situation of my parents willing to put down on a new truck.
> 
> In June I was going through this same concept with my son who just graduated college at age 23. We test drove a dodge '12 bare bones quad cab 6 speed cummins with 13 miles. He wanted the bare bones 6 sd, and not the second seat, but that is what they had on the lot.
> 
> If I co-signed he was in the truck with payments under 500 for five years. (Chrysler was in at 1.99 and the dealer was knocking 10000 off cause it was a '12 which put it at 38999 or something)
> 
> I was willing to sign since he had a job and graduated with honors and no debt. This would have been the first new paint he had ever seen. In the end, he wanted to do it in his own name which tacked on over 200 a month. Chrysler didn't like him near as much as me. He decided to go with something he could afford without help and I was cool with that as well.
> 
> Why was I willing to do this? The kid has always been responsible and he would pay it off in three years. He would have a truck paid for with thirty thousand miles or less (currentwork is a half mile drive) and have ten years of truck to grow into before really needing to think about something new.
> 
> I guess what I saw was the opportunity to give him a nice head start and let him work it off in short order.
> 
> Having said all that, no way in heck I do the same thing at age 16. I say this is a spoiled rich kid and he was probably getting whatever he wanted anyway.


First off. You don't know me. Everything I own expect food and my house I own. iPhone bill. Computer everything. In paying for the truck myself. Except now I'm getting the cheapest truck to start then upgrade later. Before you think someone is a rich spoiled kid that gets everything he wants Mabey you should actually know them


----------



## linckeil

dakzaag;1719397 said:


> I have a different take on this, and I was never in the situation of my parents willing to put down on a new truck.
> 
> In June I was going through this same concept with my son who just graduated college at age 23. We test drove a dodge '12 bare bones quad cab 6 speed cummins with 13 miles. He wanted the bare bones 6 sd, and not the second seat, but that is what they had on the lot.
> 
> If I co-signed he was in the truck with payments under 500 for five years. (Chrysler was in at 1.99 and the dealer was knocking 10000 off cause it was a '12 which put it at 38999 or something)
> 
> I was willing to sign since he had a job and graduated with honors and no debt. This would have been the first new paint he had ever seen. In the end, he wanted to do it in his own name which tacked on over 200 a month. Chrysler didn't like him near as much as me. He decided to go with something he could afford without help and I was cool with that as well.
> 
> Why was I willing to do this? The kid has always been responsible and he would pay it off in three years. He would have a truck paid for with thirty thousand miles or less (currentwork is a half mile drive) and have ten years of truck to grow into before really needing to think about something new.
> 
> I guess what I saw was the opportunity to give him a nice head start and let him work it off in short order.
> 
> Having said all that, no way in heck I do the same thing at age 16. I say this is a spoiled rich kid and he was probably getting whatever he wanted anyway.


talk about the kettle calling the pot black!!!! I'm sure your son is a great kid and a hard worker, but how is what you are doing any different than what the OP's parent's are willing to do?? (other than the difference in age). In fact, you said your son has no debt and just graduated college, than obviously you footed 100% of the tab for his education. so spend Lord know's how much on 4 years of college, then when he graduates give him a $40,000 gift...... you better rethink who the spoiled rich kid is.......


----------



## Drewster2012

So all In all as someone mentioned before the ram 1500 reg cab or ram 2500 reg cab tradesman for both models are the options just can't decide 1500 or 2500


----------



## skorum03

Drewster2012;1719829 said:


> So all In all as someone mentioned before the ram 1500 reg cab or ram 2500 reg cab tradesman for both models are the options just can't decide 1500 or 2500


As of a few posts ago... I thought you were going to buy used... but if you're going to new route, get a 2500; you won't be disappointed.


----------



## quigleysiding

What heck if mom and dads paying Might as well get a commins payup


----------



## dakzaag

linckeil;1719605 said:


> talk about the kettle calling the pot black!!!! I'm sure your son is a great kid and a hard worker, but how is what you are doing any different than what the OP's parent's are willing to do?? (other than the difference in age). In fact, you said your son has no debt and just graduated college, than obviously you footed 100% of the tab for his education. so spend Lord know's how much on 4 years of college, then when he graduates give him a $40,000 gift...... you better rethink who the spoiled rich kid is.......


Well I said I had a different take.

He paid about 80% of his college, 2 years of Jr. College and 2 years at a small inexpensive school. He worked all through high school and had nice amount saved up and held a job all through college to avoid the student loan. He also had some generous relatives that kicked in along the way.

I was just along for my signature, it was his payment to make or lose if he signed up. I thought it was a sign of maturity that he walked away from the new truck smell to do something on his own.

He ended up with an 04 F250 with 140 K on the clock.

No doubt he has had help in the past and this would have been more of the same, but I can't imagine too many guys on this forum turning down a 49,000 new truck for 500 a month for five years.

I know for a fact that at 16 he had no idea what such a commitment would involve. At 23 he was much more mature to make a good decision.


----------



## Drewster2012

skorum03;1719971 said:


> As of a few posts ago... I thought you were going to buy used... but if you're going to new route, get a 2500; you won't be disappointed.


I am going used but still don't know what to get used


----------



## Whiffyspark

Drewster2012;1720084 said:


> I am going used but still don't know what to get used


3/4 will be fine. Dont mess with a half ton for plowing.

Youncan get a 3/4 and vbox and sub for someone in the winter


----------



## skorum03

Drewster2012;1720084 said:


> I am going used but still don't know what to get used


You can go two routes. Either buy something older, like ten years old, with low miles that was well kept. I'm a big fan of ten year old trucks because its known what engines are best, and what trucks overall seem to be the favorite for working. Or you can buy something that is nicer and 3 years old only and probably not have to deal with as many issues mechanically. But remember that newer vehicles are harder to work on and more expensive to get fixed. Older trucks you can do most things yourself if you're handy.


----------



## 32vld

Drewster2012;1719354 said:


> A ram 1500 may be to under equipped for towing a trailer every day


I do not know about Dodge though are you going to be pulling 9,600 to 11,800 lbs?

Because that is what a GM 1/2 is rated to tow. Dodges and Fords have to be in the same area.


----------



## Drewster2012

32vld;1720226 said:


> I do not know about Dodge though are you going to be pulling 9,600 to 11,800 lbs?
> 
> Because that is what a GM 1/2 is rated to tow. Dodges and Fords have to be in the same area.


The most id be towing would be 9k


----------



## 32vld

Drewster2012;1720228 said:


> The most id be towing would be 9k


How often towing 9,000?

Once every 6 months.
Once a month.
Once a week.

Then is that once a week 1 mile.
Once a week 100 miles.

Look at your anticipated mileage and the number of times.

Being you are going to pull 9,000 lbs if you will do it often enough or enough miles or both you maybe better getting a 3/4. Because you will be working at the 1/2 upper limits.

Though if not often and not far the 1/2 will handle the occasional heavy load.

In MA you get a good amount of snow. A 3/4 would give you more plow options.

Though when buying used I you may only find great 1/2 ton and nothing that excites you in the 3/4 ton.

1/2 ton gets better mpg.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Drewster2012;1720228 said:


> The most id be towing would be 9k


I've done that with a 150 Dont recommend it. Just get a 3/4 and be done with jt


----------



## yardguy28

i skipped past the first page in reading the comments so hopefully i'm not repeating myself and can still be of help to you.

while i don't have pics to post from my computer the next time i'm on my ipad i will post what i have. i think i still have them anyway.

i'm plowing 20+ driveways with an 07 dodge ram 1500 quad cab. it has a 7'6" boss standard duty v blade on it. holds up just fine and treats the truck just fine. i'm also not rough with it.

in the spring, summer and fall it pulls a 7' x 14' enclosed trailer full of mowers, trimmers, blowers, etc. and again holds up great.

this is my work and personal truck. i am looking to upgrade to a 3/4 ton truck in the future but i'm very happy with my truck so far. i would like the 3/4 ton for added peace of mind with plowing and to be able to take on a few commercial parking lots.


----------



## skorum03

yardguy28;1720313 said:


> i skipped past the first page in reading the comments so hopefully i'm not repeating myself and can still be of help to you.
> 
> while i don't have pics to post from my computer the next time i'm on my ipad i will post what i have. i think i still have them anyway.
> 
> i'm plowing 20+ driveways with an 07 dodge ram 1500 quad cab. it has a 7'6" boss standard duty v blade on it. holds up just fine and treats the truck just fine. i'm also not rough with it.
> 
> in the spring, summer and fall it pulls a 7' x 14' enclosed trailer full of mowers, trimmers, blowers, etc. and again holds up great.
> 
> this is my work and personal truck. i am looking to upgrade to a 3/4 ton truck in the future but i'm very happy with my truck so far. i would like the 3/4 ton for added peace of mind with plowing and to be able to take on a few commercial parking lots.


I'm all about the half ton truck if you're not towing much or pushing that much snow around. Better gas mileage, cheaper parts, ride is smoother. Lots of benefits. But that being said. Most guys will upgrade to a 3/4 within two or three years of starting out.


----------



## Drewster2012

Yeah there are no 3/4 ton trucks for sale near me... So new may be an option. Reg cab tradesman 4X4 1500/2500 are the choices I can find some left overs for pretty cheap


----------



## yardguy28

skorum03;1720342 said:


> I'm all about the half ton truck if you're not towing much or pushing that much snow around. Better gas mileage, cheaper parts, ride is smoother. Lots of benefits. But that being said. Most guys will upgrade to a 3/4 within two or three years of starting out.


been in business 8 years now and used nothing but half tons.

I am gonna try and get a 3/4 ton by next winter if I can find exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## Drewster2012

yardguy28;1720394 said:


> been in business 8 years now and used nothing but half tons.
> 
> I am gonna try and get a 3/4 ton by next winter if I can find exactly what I'm looking for.


And the half tons work fine for plowing? I'm going to be mainly towing a open landscape trailer, and then possibly plow but that's only if there are any plows for it


----------



## mpriester

Keep in mind that whatever you pull, haul or push you still have to have the braking capacity to stop it safely and with this in mind a 3/4 would be your better bet.


----------



## Drewster2012

mpriester;1720412 said:


> Keep in mind that whatever you pull, haul or push you still have to have the braking capacity to stop it safely and with this in mind a 3/4 would be your better bet.


It looks like it'll be a 2500 tradesman can't wait till winter time so I can get it


----------



## 04trd

Ok I've looked over the last 5 pages and from personal experience get a decent used 3/4 ton. I'm only 22 and when I was 16 I wanted something brand new. But a thing called reality hit me. I wanted a big lifted diesel with tons of power Rollin coal. But when I got a full time job I realized I would be pissing my money away on a big truck. What I would do is buy a decent 3/4 ton with 40 or 50 thousand miles for 20k or less. Get some money in the bank for your business. Un expected break downs suck and it's nice to have some money in the bank to get those repairs fixed. It's also nice to have to have that money if you need a new piece of equipment you can go buy it, and not worry about that 600 dollar truck note that needs to get paid. Like I said get a decent used 3/4 ton that hasn't been used for plowing. Get it paid off, make money with it and put as much money in the bank as you can so when you need something for your business you can go buy it. And definitely listen to these guys on here. They have been in your shoes and they know the right way to do something. I've learned a lot from the people on here. But that's just my 0.2 cents


----------



## Drewster2012

04trd;1720440 said:


> Ok I've looked over the last 5 pages and from personal experience get a decent used 3/4 ton. I'm only 22 and when I was 16 I wanted something brand new. But a thing called reality hit me. I wanted a big lifted diesel with tons of power Rollin coal. But when I got a full time job I realized I would be pissing my money away on a big truck. What I would do is buy a decent 3/4 ton with 40 or 50 thousand miles for 20k or less. Get some money in the bank for your business. Un expected break downs suck and it's nice to have some money in the bank to get those repairs fixed. It's also nice to have to have that money if you need a new piece of equipment you can go buy it, and not worry about that 600 dollar truck note that needs to get paid. Like I said get a decent used 3/4 ton that hasn't been used for plowing. Get it paid off, make money with it and put as much money in the bank as you can so when you need something for your business you can go buy it. And definitely listen to these guys on here. They have been in your shoes and they know the right way to do something. I've learned a lot from the people on here. But that's just my 0.2 cents


The only 3/4 tons near me for sale have 200k miles on them


----------



## 04trd

The right truck will come along. Look on Craig's list, and auto trader. Might have to drive a little for the right truck. Or you might have to wait a few months for the right one to come along. You don't want to be 40k in debt at 16 haha


----------



## beanz27

04trd;1720452 said:


> The right truck will come along. Look on Craig's list, and auto trader. Might have to drive a little for the right truck. Or you might have to wait a few months for the right one to come along. You don't want to be 40k in debt at 16 haha


Dont be afraid to drive to see a truck. I have driven 2-3 hours for every truck I have bought.


----------



## 04trd

For sure. Or hell even drive to a state where there is no salt so the truck isn't rusted to hell. Did that with my dads 05 f250 diesel. Went to Texas for it and the frame was in show room condition. 118k and it's loaded for 18 grand. So deals are out there you just gotta b patient


----------



## 04trd

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/4283946313.html

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/cto/4211008893.html

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/4224940320.html

That's just a few examples of trucks that would make great plow trucks and work trucks. Those are all in Cleveland Ohio but you get the point


----------



## mpriester

Be patient, mine was 5yrs old with 78k miles on it and was never plowed with and was 10k for it.


----------



## Brian Young

I've read many replies and coming from someone who plowed and towed with a heavy half ton and going to a 3/4 ton, if I remember right it was like night and day BUT....I went from from a very clean 94 F150 to a new 06 F250 all decked out and a 7.5 straight blade with wing to having a 8.6 V blade so there were many big differences. I think now-a-days they are making half tons more useable other than maybe heading to Lowes on the weekend and throwing a few sheets of drywall in the bed. Like a few said, treat your equipment right and it will treat you right. I didnt have any issues with my half ton once I replaced just about everything, in fact it ran great for a few years after I replaced things like tranny, and basic things like brakes, calipers etc. As far a hauling, we towed a 16ft enclosed trailer for landscaping fully loaded with no issues. This truck just started nickle and dimming me because it wasn't taken care of from day one. All that being said, our 3/4 and 1 tons perform better as they sit with no modifications (even though we've done a few,lol), our 3/4 ton has very beefed up rear suspension, carries a 8ft dump bed insert, has an air intake with K&N air filter kit and tows a 24ft enclosed trailer fully loaded. Our 1 ton does our salting and carries a 2.5 ton v box spreader with no issues and is a diesel with no mods. In short, if your going to do any heavier hauling on a regular basis, eventually get into commercial heavy plowing etc. the look into a 3/4 ton and even then making some mods. I think its more the towing/hauling then it is the plowing.


----------



## Whiffyspark

04trd;1720494 said:


> http://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/4283946313.html
> 
> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/cto/4211008893.html
> 
> http://cleveland.craigslist.org/cto/4224940320.html
> 
> That's just a few examples of trucks that would make great plow trucks and work trucks. Those are all in Cleveland Ohio but you get the point


You can almost buy a new truck for those prices. Espically the last one


----------



## 04trd

Whiffyspark;1720577 said:


> You can almost buy a new truck for those prices. Espically the last one


Show me a brand new f250 lariat for 20k and I'll buy it

Just priced one on ford.com. A lariat f-250 gas is 41k and a base f-250 xl 4x4 is 35k


----------



## Whiffyspark

04trd;1720608 said:


> Show me a brand new f250 lariat for 20k and I'll buy it
> 
> Just priced one on ford.com. A lariat f-250 gas is 41k


I didn't say a lariat. I said a new truck. You can buy a new 250 for close to 20k.

I almost brought a 4x4 crew cab for 30otd


----------



## 04trd

Msrp for a 2014.


----------



## Whiffyspark

Msrp and what you pay are two different things


----------



## 04trd

Whiffyspark;1720621 said:


> Msrp and what you pay are two different things


Yea. That's definitely true.


----------



## yardguy28

Drewster2012;1720398 said:


> And the half tons work fine for plowing? I'm going to be mainly towing a open landscape trailer, and then possibly plow but that's only if there are any plows for it


the half ton works great for plowing driveways. pulling a landscape trailer will be a walk in the park for it.

from MY personal experience you don't NEED the 3/4 ton truck.

I'm running an 07 dodge ram quad cab with close to 100,000 miles on it with a 7'6" boss standard duty v blade and before that an 8' boss super duty straight blade. both are 250 lbs heavier than what the plow selector recommends.

I have yet to have anything go wrong with the truck or the plow due to plowing. but I'm not beating the heck out of either. but to be honest the way I treat my half ton now is the way I'd treat a 3/4 ton or larger as well. I don't beat on my equipment. I treat things nice.

things can break just as easily on a 3/4 ton truck. they aren't majic indestructible bullets.



04trd;1720440 said:


> Ok I've looked over the last 5 pages and from personal experience get a decent used 3/4 ton. I'm only 22 and when I was 16 I wanted something brand new. But a thing called reality hit me. I wanted a big lifted diesel with tons of power Rollin coal. But when I got a full time job I realized I would be pissing my money away on a big truck. What I would do is buy a decent 3/4 ton with 40 or 50 thousand miles for 20k or less. Get some money in the bank for your business. Un expected break downs suck and it's nice to have some money in the bank to get those repairs fixed. It's also nice to have to have that money if you need a new piece of equipment you can go buy it, and not worry about that 600 dollar truck note that needs to get paid. Like I said get a decent used 3/4 ton that hasn't been used for plowing. Get it paid off, make money with it and put as much money in the bank as you can so when you need something for your business you can go buy it. And definitely listen to these guys on here. They have been in your shoes and they know the right way to do something. I've learned a lot from the people on here. But that's just my 0.2 cents


----------



## Whiffyspark

That's fine until you have to move a piece of equipment, sod, or even a few yards of mulch. 

Can't put a vbox on a 1/2 ton either

I have both. The 1/2 is my drive around truck.


----------



## Whiffyspark

And one other thing plowing with a 1500 they're supposed to have a knob like 4wd but for park neutral reverse drive. Idk how that would work with a plow.


----------



## Flawless440

I wouldn't go back to 1/2 ton's.. Started in the late 90's with half tons, there not built to work on a daily basis.

At the track a guy was using a new f150 eco boost to pull his huge car trailer.. Swore it pulled better than his chevy 2500.. I don't see it holding up


----------



## scott3430

So the guy at the track would pull his car trailer with his F150 instead of his 2500? Why?


----------



## Whiffyspark

scott3430;1721212 said:


> So the guy at the track would pull his car trailer with his F150 instead of his 2500? Why?


Gas mileage.

Supposedly 150s are good for something like 11k pounds now. But I wouldn't do that everyday. That would be fine for a travel trailer or something


----------



## yardguy28

Whiffyspark;1721144 said:


> That's fine until you have to move a piece of equipment, sod, or even a few yards of mulch.
> 
> Can't put a vbox on a 1/2 ton either
> 
> I have both. The 1/2 is my drive around truck.


well if you don't need a v box or ever would no big deal. right now I strictly plow residential driveways, no salting ever.

when I plowed a commercial lot last season it was small enough I walked it with a spreader. in the future I'd only add a small commercial lot or 2 and use a tailgate spreader.

I can get 2 yards of mulch in my half ton all day long everyday and do so quite often. and as I said I move equipment everyday. it pulls a 7' x 14' enclosed trailer with two 52" ztrs plus hand helds, gas cans and hand tools all day long 5-6 days a week FLAWLESSLY.



 Flawless440;1721157 said:


> I wouldn't go back to 1/2 ton's.. Started in the late 90's with half tons, there not built to work on a daily basis.
> 
> At the track a guy was using a new f150 eco boost to pull his huge car trailer.. Swore it pulled better than his chevy 2500.. I don't see it holding up


oh I agree I would never go back to a half ton if I had a 3/4 ton but I'm not there yet. maybe by the end of this year but I think I'll be able to get at least another 2 years out of my half ton no problem. no major repairs yet. it's a beast.


----------



## skorum03

Whiffyspark;1721219 said:


> Gas mileage.
> 
> Supposedly 150s are good for something like 11k pounds now. But I wouldn't do that everyday. That would be fine for a travel trailer or something


Yeah these new half tons are rated to pull a lot more now than they used to be, just like all the newer 3/4 are rated to pull a lot more than they used to be too. Difference is that the newer half tons are not built like the older ones. They won't hold up nearly as well. Trucks just aren't really built as tough anymore. I don't know why they give the new halftons the ability to tow 11k pounds. If you did that daily you would have issues.


----------



## skorum03

And there's no way a half ton is heavy enough to be able to stop a load all that well either, I wouldn't think. The most I've ever pulled with my half ton was like 7k and it pullled fine but it was really working all the time.


----------



## yardguy28

guess I'll consider myself lucky then that I have a half ton that doesn't work all that hard pulling my load all day long and stops that same load like it's not even there and that's without the assistance from any trailer brakes.


----------



## CashinH&P

I'll take my f350 for work any day over my 1500 Chevy. The 350 is made for work.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

you half ton guys must pull women loads. drop 10k behind her without trailer brakes and ask us why you had to do your brakes after 2k miles...funny stuff here. half ton guys lack commercial insurance as well, at least I don't know of anyone in WNY that would give commercial insurance to a half ton baby mobile...


----------



## Rick547

UltraLwn&Lndscp;1721685 said:


> you half ton guys must pull women loads. drop 10k behind her without trailer brakes and ask us why you had to do your brakes after 2k miles...funny stuff here. half ton guys lack commercial insurance as well, at least I don't know of anyone in WNY that would give commercial insurance to a half ton baby mobile...


Who in their right mind would ever pull a trailer with 10K load with out trailer brakes? Whether you use a 1/2, 3/4 or one ton truck. As for insurance, you can purchase commercial insurance for a 1/2 ton truck in Indiana.


----------



## yardguy28

maybe no commercial insurance on a half ton in WNY but I have commercial insurance on my half ton in IN. it's the only insurance I can get using my truck for business purposes.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp

yardguy28;1721570 said:


> guess I'll consider myself lucky then that I have a half ton that doesn't work all that hard pulling my load all day long and stops that same load like it's not even there and that's without the assistance from any trailer brakes.


I was referencing this post, but now I realize it wasn't necessarily relevant. I apologize gentlemen. I am a bit bitter to half tons recently, from what I see on the roads around here. front end down, back end up, like a Saturday night stripper!. or on the contrary back end down front up. Thumbs Up. Sorry guys wrong thread with the wrong results!:salute:


----------



## yardguy28

everyone has there opinions, preferences and experiences. I referenced your post because my experience has been different therefore my opinion is different, that's all. 

before ever putting a plow on my half ton I thought the same way as many on here seem to, only 3/4 ton or larger. but after actually putting one on my truck and using it for 3 years so far I've found if you treat things right and don't over do it or beat it, it can be done.

now I wouldn't recommend using a half ton for a bunch of commercial lots but if your gonna focus on residential driveways I wouldn't think twice about a half ton with a plow. 

I do plan on upgrading to a 3/4 ton next time I get a truck but it's more for being over prepared and having something bigger, beefier than I need. I will still focus on residential driveways but would like to add a few small parking lots or a med sized lot. 

my front end is a little down when the plow is on and a little up when it's off cause I installed a front end lift kit so the front end wouldn't be so down when the plow is on.


----------



## 32vld

yardguy28;1721766 said:


> maybe no commercial insurance on a half ton in WNY but I have commercial insurance on my half ton in IN. it's the only insurance I can get using my truck for business purposes.


I remember people getting commercial plates on lots of 1/2 tons here in NY.


----------



## allagashpm

This thread should have been shut down several pages ago.


----------



## yardguy28

32vld;1722608 said:


> I remember people getting commercial plates on lots of 1/2 tons here in NY.


we don't get special plates for them. just commercial truck insurance if using it for business use. the plate is a standard truck plate.


----------



## yardguy28

allagashpm;1722726 said:


> This thread should have been shut down several pages ago.


this thread was a pissing match from the min the OP hit the submit button.


----------



## CAT 245ME

Rick547;1721691 said:


> Who in their right mind would ever pull a trailer with 10K load with out trailer brakes?


Well, I do know of one guy.

Back in the fall, a fella came into the quarry with an early 80's Chevy K20 with a long tandem trailer, he had the trailer completely loaded as well as the bed of the truck. The scale house said he had on 7.5 ton as well as no trailer brakes, nobody wanted to watch him start down the hill after he came off the scales.


----------



## Rick547

CAT 245ME;1723526 said:


> Well, I do know of one guy.
> 
> Back in the fall, a fella came into the quarry with an early 80's Chevy K20 with a long tandem trailer, he had the trailer completely loaded as well as the bed of the truck. The scale house said he had on 7.5 ton as well as no trailer brakes, nobody wanted to watch him start down the hill after he came off the scales.


 Obviously he was not in his right mind.


----------



## kg26

CashinH&P said:


> I'll take my f350 for work any day over my 1500 Chevy. The 350 is made for work.


.... It is a 3500 it should be a work horse.


----------



## lawn king

I own an 08 dmax 3500 and a 13 1500. I have also owned an 85 1500 an 89 2500 and a 96 2500. Buy the 2500! My half ton (all star edition) is beautiful, extended cab short bed loaded, however its not a work truck and i would never plow with it. If you work a half ton, you are going to spend lots of money on maintenance! Half tons have smaller brakes, less springs, lighter axles, lighter suspension, etc etc etc. Can you work out of a half ton, sure you can, i did it myself when i started out 40 years ago, but its really not the wise way to go!


----------



## Philbilly2

Bringing up old threads today I see...


----------

